# Corn Snake with hole on it's head?



## DA.MAIKER (1 mo ago)

Hi,

We bought this snake 2 days ago and have only just noticed the hole on it's head, We plan on taking to the store we bought it from on Friday because there is a 7 day return policy but we really like the snake, and just wanted to know what people think it might and and if it is worth our time keeping it or will we just be disappointed? Alisha handled a snake for the first time today and has grown a little bit attached and is worried about him. 

Thank you in advance,

Shane and Alisha.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Any animal I buy I get vet checked, preferably in the first few days. I'd definitely get veterinary advice on this. Many will give first thoughts from a picture at no cost. The fact it doesn't look like just a surface wound is what would concern me. 

The shop may take it back and then sell to someone else, they may give you the wrong information on the cause to encourage you to keep it. It really depends on the shop.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

It doesn't look right at all. It's not uncommon for snakes to rub a scale or two off the head when shedding through over exuberant rubbing, but that looks to be a wound between two scales. It is also quite deep.
I am also concerned that a shop would even sell in that condition. Personally, I would take the snake back and ask for a full refund, then look elsewhere. There are plenty of corn snakes in the UK.
My concern with simply exchanging is that 1) they've sold you a snake with quite a worrying looking injury, what else is wrong with the others they have? And 2) you are supporting financially a business with poor standards of welfare.


----------



## DA.MAIKER (1 mo ago)

Thanks guys, I've contacted the shop today they are going to do a full refund on the snake and all the equipment I purchased for him on Friday afternoon.

Thank you for your help once again!

Shane and Alisha.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

DA.MAIKER said:


> they are going to do a full refund on the snake* and all the equipment I purchased* for him on Friday afternoon.
> Shane and Alisha.


So does that mean you are not now going to keep any snake ?


----------



## DA.MAIKER (1 mo ago)

Malc said:


> So does that mean you are not now going to keep any snake ?


Oh don't worry it's not put us off, we have 2 other snakes, a corn and a hognose, which are fine from a 5* licenced reptile shop. It's where I get all my tarantulas as well and never had any issues, he had a look at my snake yesterday before I was able to contact the other store directly (an unnamed chain) and adviced us not to get attached and to I return it, as it will likely die due to the location of the hole unless taken expensively to a qualified vet (Never charged me for the advice BTW he's a great guy.

But in my previous post I'm referring to the equipment I specifically bought for that particular snake as we will look for another Butter Tessera elsewhere, after everyone's comments I wanted to remove as much of my money from that store as possible!

Thanks,

Shane and Alisha.


----------

